# Super Stock and Thunder Storm racing...



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR 10 is Saturday March 20 on Tim Keevin's 4'x16' MaxTrax, Gloucester Point, VA
Track opens at 8am, with tech at 11am.

Track Pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html

Class is Super Stock (6 ohm magnet cars, with ceramic magnets)

With the April 10th Thunder Cup being the next race, for a little pre-event practice, we will also be doing Thunder Storms in a round robin race:

Thunder Cup details:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html

What is a Thunder Storm? Check it out here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/tstorm.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

From what I hear, we are going to have a good crowd on Saturday...Super Stock on Tim's Max...come on out and race!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

12 hours of Sebring...

Not...it's the 10 hours of Gloucester Point, check out our race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-20-10.html

Come to the Thunder Cup, April 10th
Chesapeake, Virginia:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys.


----------

